# containers for seedlings



## FloridaTrees (Dec 15, 2001)

I have just started growing a group of seedling oaks and palms and I wanted to know if anyone could give me ideas about ideal containers to use for potting these plants and where I might get them. I supposed I'm looking for the black plastic commercialized pots or something similar that would be relatively inexpensive but I am not sure if they sell something small as I have only seen 1 gallon and up being used in garden shops around town. I know that I need something with enough depth for the roots so they will not wrap around and become pot bound too quickly. Any information you could give me would be appreciated.

The oaks are about 4" high now and the palms range from 4-6" tall.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Dec 15, 2001)

Dunno what area of FL you are in, but there are a couple suppliers in Apopka. That's the indoor foliage capital of the world, so they got a couple places that sell pots!


----------



## FloridaTrees (Dec 17, 2001)

I live on the east coast, a fair ways from apopka. I now have somewhere around 80 oak seedlings that are comfortable enough for the time being but I'd like to start a nursery and continue to grow them until they reach a nice good size. 
So sources that only sell wholesale are a possibility that I would welcome as well.

I have a few palms but I'm somewhat unsure of them. I read a book on horticulture and palms and they made things sound extremely complicated and failure ridden and every time I look at them I shudder thinking of all the things that can go wrong. 

Julie


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 17, 2001)

Try these searches, a few good hits.

http://search.dogpile.com/texis/search?q=plastic+container+tree&geo=no&fs=web

http://search.dogpile.com/texis/search?q=Container+Tree&fs=web&brand=dogpile&attrib=rs


----------



## Jay Banks (Dec 17, 2001)

Try these guys

http://www.championtrees.org/AGA2.htm


----------



## treeclimber165 (Dec 17, 2001)

One thing I can say about all those books that fill you with fear of failure: Use them for reference IF you have problems. 
And I will share my patent pending 'finger test' with you. Most problems are from overwatering. Therefore before watering, stick your finger in the dirt. Up to the second knuckle. If it's dry, water. If is damp, don't water.


----------



## Jay Banks (Dec 18, 2001)

Brian,
You have been waiting on that patent for quite some time now. You better secure that patent soon or someone may steal it.


----------



## Latebloomer (Dec 29, 2001)

*containers*

Try Mortons at 1-800-473-7753 or www.mortonproducts.com.
Late bloomer


----------

